# Books on Japanese Jujutsu



## K Williams (Apr 15, 2005)

Can anyone recommend some good books on Japanese Jujutsu? Especially any with a translation of all the Jujutsu terminology/words. Thanks.


----------



## bignick (Apr 15, 2005)

Japan's Ultimate Martial Art: Jujutsu Before 1882 by Darrell Craig
Small Circle Jujitsu by Wally Jay

Should be a good start...


----------



## DatuSadiq (Apr 16, 2005)

According to what level you are looking for, George Kirby's books are pretty good.


----------



## K Williams (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.  :asian:


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 17, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend some good books on Japanese Jujutsu? Especially any with a translation of all the Jujutsu terminology/words. Thanks.


One of the best books I've ever read on the subject was, "Zusetsu Jujutsu: Jujutsu Illustrated". I've only ever read it in Japanese, but supposedly you can get an English copy (that includes a chapter on "Jujutsu Jargon") from www.buyubooks.com  .

All the best!


----------

